# Abundance of slivered almonds



## rahimlee54 (Nov 24, 2013)

My neighbor brought over 2 quart Ziploc bags full of roasted slivered almonds. Does anyone have ideas on what to do with those, streusel and green beans are the usual suspects here. Could I make an almond pie with the pecan pie base? I Probably have around 1.5 pounds here so I am open to anything really.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 24, 2013)

rahimlee54 said:


> My neighbor brought over 2 quart Ziploc bags full of roasted slivered almonds. Does anyone have ideas on what to do with those, streusel and green beans are the usual suspects here. Could I make an almond pie with the pecan pie base? I Probably have around 1.5 pounds here so I am open to anything really.
> 
> Thanks
> Jared



they are great on autumn salad's with lets say poached pears and some goat cheese?


----------



## cnochef (Nov 24, 2013)

How about making a batch of sweet & spicy candied almonds, pesto with almonds instead of pine nuts, granola with almonds or almond brittle?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 24, 2013)

Pesto was my first thought. You can also make almond milk, almond "flour", or almond brittle


----------



## hobbitling (Nov 24, 2013)

I use ground nuts and nut pastes in curries. usually cashews, but almonds would be a good twist. they go well in recipes with coconut milk. good in stir fries too.

you could make a version of horchata, which is basically very sweet rice or almond milk with cinnamon. makes a great holiday drink!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 24, 2013)

add them to crusts, cheese cake...


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 24, 2013)

If you like garlic, ajo blanco http://spanishfood.about.com/od/soupssalads/r/sopadeajoblanco.htm Traditionally with blanched almonds, but I don't think the toasty note hurts one bit. 

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 24, 2013)

Pralines.


----------



## greasedbullet (Nov 24, 2013)

I like the pralines idea. Trail mix. Ice cream topping.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh, and don't forget- cookies! It's getting to be that time of year for holiday cookies!


----------



## Dream Burls (Nov 24, 2013)

I always mix some in with my oatmeal.


----------



## daveb (Nov 24, 2013)

Holiday cookies and cake came immediately to mind, followed closely by pesto. Play with some and freeze the rest.


----------



## panda (Nov 25, 2013)

make romesco sauce


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 25, 2013)

"Sometimes you feel like a nut. Sometimes you don't"
Almond Joy's got nuts, Mounds don't!


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm down with the hand-eaten method. Make a brown sugar simple syrup and glaze those pups with a pinch of cayenne to balance the sweetness: pure awesomeness.


----------



## hobbitling (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/study-handful-of-nuts-each-day-lengthens-life,34664/


----------

